

Wolfram Alpha will teach the masses about precision and recall. - amichail

Google tends to work so well on most queries that people don't think about such issues.<p>But with Wolfram Alpha, the issues of precision and recall will become important issues discussed by everyone.<p>And there will be a huge interest in tracking precision and recall over time in various domains as Wolfram Alpha improves.<p>There's probably a startup opportunity here.
======
babyshake
What do you mean by 'the issues of precision and recall' ?

~~~
jibiki
One imagines:

Precision = correct results / total results (E.g., what fraction of results
are correct.)

Recall = total results / total queries. (E.g., what fraction of queries are
answered.)

